# Reviving sphagnum or algae?



## Keeferd (Mar 20, 2016)

Hey guys, I just noticed some of my sphagnum turning green and was just wondering if it is actually reviving, or just algae growing. Please let me know. Thanks


----------



## kromar (Jun 6, 2015)

ive noticed this a couple of times in my tank but never seen the sphagnum revive so i think this is algae.
i think this sphagnum is sterilized in order to sell it worldwide and the chance of reviving is almost 0.
but maybe you got lucky and it really starts growing again keep us updated


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Spagnum can reanimate all the time....really!!!


----------



## RRRavelo (Nov 21, 2007)

IDK. Looks like other moss growing on the sphagnum. I have had it turn green at times myself though so who knows.


----------



## tvittatus (Dec 6, 2009)

I have sphagnum growing in all my vivs. If you keep it moist and well lit, it will come back to life.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Dried, prepared, packaged sphagnum is dead--you're not really reviving it--but it can sprout from spores if you keep it wet.


----------

